# Shows in cornwall/devon



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

I would just like to ask , are shows in Cornwall /Devon not allowed to be advertised on this forum as I have noticed if any have been on here they seem to get removed , funny that isn't it as there is members on here from these areas


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

its not personal bcp have a look under help and suggestions someone had a hissie fit last night and deleted loads


----------



## BlackDogJane (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, I'm completely new to Pet Forum, but I was told to register so that I COULD post information about our Brooke Rescue Horse & Dog Show on the 10th August! I've put it all in my introduction thingy. I still don't really have a clue how this site works, but will attempt to blunder my way through...


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,

Yes to post a new event, you can create a new thread in the Dog Shows and Events forum section, and you can click on the 'Calendar' link at the top of any page in the dark green menu bar, then click on 'Add Event' on the right hand of the calendar and enter your event details there as well.

Thanks
Mark



BlackDogJane said:


> Hi, I'm completely new to Pet Forum, but I was told to register so that I COULD post information about our Brooke Rescue Horse & Dog Show on the 10th August! I've put it all in my introduction thingy. I still don't really have a clue how this site works, but will attempt to blunder my way through...


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

bordercolliepup said:


> I would just like to ask , are shows in Cornwall /Devon not allowed to be advertised on this forum as I have noticed if any have been on here they seem to get removed , funny that isn't it as there is members on here from these areas


Hi BorderColliePup,

We welcome shows and events from ALL locations to be advertised on the Pet Forums. We did have an incident a while ago where the site was sabotaged and lots of posts where removed. This wont be happening again 

Mark


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Mark some people really get on your goat don't they


----------

